# 1997 Altima clicks



## Tracibobs (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope this is in the right place.

I have a 1997 nissan altima the battery is good new plugs and wires when you turn the key all it does is one click and that is it. Im hoping something simple and not engine replacment which someone at work said might need.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tracibobs said:


> Hope this is in the right place.
> 
> I have a 1997 nissan altima the battery is good new plugs and wires when you turn the key all it does is one click and that is it. Im hoping something simple and not engine replacment which someone at work said might need.



Get underneath the car with a hammer or a pipe.. you may be able to reach it from above.. the starter is below the throttle body i just used a pipe and banged on the top of the transmission that the starter is bolted close too. but if under the car bang on the starter a few times. it may take a couple forcefull hits. then attempt to start it.. if it does. there you are.. starters bad...

This i know because this is how i started my car for two weeks. lol


----------



## Tracibobs (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope its just the starter When i heard new engine i freaked


----------



## Tracibobs (Mar 8, 2012)

I was just informed well i was away the car was drove and overheated. can it still just be a starter problem

note to self no one is to ever drive my car again.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends on if the engine is locked or if the starter is locked. you need to know which one it is.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If the starter is trying to turn a seized up engine, it'll draw a LOAD of current off the battery, hence if you had the headlights on, they would dim by quite a bit while the key was in the start position. Otherwise, if it's "just" a starter problem, it likely wouldn't cause the headlights to dim.

Note: "someone at work said" is almost always an idiot with no vested interest in the subject at hand.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

pull all the plugs and try to turn engine @ crank by hand (with wrench and socket)! If it still doesn't budge it's locked up and congrats.... you have a big piece of metal to recycle!


----------



## Tracibobs (Mar 8, 2012)

not the starter had it takin off and checked it's the engine i was told i have two choices rebulid or replace the engine


----------

